# [SOLVED] Prodigy M build Advice



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is the build: Intel Core i5-4670K, Asus GeForce GTX 770, BitFenix Prodigy M Midnight - Midnight - jengelhart's Saved Part List - PCPartPicker

-Disregard the 2400mhz RAM (I got it on a GREAT sale - cheaper than the 1600mhz modules)

-Disregard the AIO Cooler, I already had it.

Any other advice? Will everything fit?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

Gigabyte and Asus motherboards are the best and top quality, and the one you choose is fine. However, something like this will offer the same thing for less:

Newegg.com - ASUS H87M-PLUS/CSM LGA 1150 Intel H87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

Why did you choose a VelociRapter drive? There is really no reason you should need that. Change that to a standard 7200RPM drive.

A great brand for PSUs but a 850W is overkill. Change it to a XFX or Seasonic branded unit that is rated for 650Ws.

Thermal paste is not required as it will come with the CPU cooler that you claim you already have. Unless you ran out. You are spending quite a lot on it, which is not needed. This will perform better for cheaper:

Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound - Newegg.com

Change the WiFi adapter card to this one:

ASUS PCE-N15 Wireless Adapter IEEE 802.11b/g/n PCI Express 300/300Mbps Transfer/Receive Rate 64-bit WEP, 128-bit WEP, WPA2-PSK, WPA-PSK, WPS support - Newegg.com


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

I was kind of looking forward to owning a harddrive with a heatsink 

I changed what you said. Do you have any idea about everything fitting? Are all of these parts (mainly the wifi card) supported well in the debian kernel?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

Haha. That's a first I heard it was for the heaksink. :grin:. The HDD should be fine as long as a fan is slowing over it.

However, you now have chosen an enterprise hard drive. This is the one you need:

Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive - Newegg.com

Did you not like the motherboard adjustment?

It should all fit fine. The case supports a standard ATX 160mm PSU. However, cables may get in the way so it may be smart to choose a modular PSU instead. Seasonic makes a great model for that:

SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold ((SS-650KM Active PFC F3)) 650W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

What is a debian kernel?


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

My PSU is the modular seasonic model you listed, but platinum rated. I changed to the HDD you suggested. I am keeping the mobo because there is a bundle discout with the i7 4770k and the Gene, so I will put the money down to get the bundle. Debian kernel is the kernal of the Debian Linux Operating System


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

Ah, I missed that you choose a modular PSU. The one you have listed will work just fine.

The CPU/Mobo combo is overkill but that is your choice.

You will be running Linux on this machine? For that you will need to check to see if everything is compatible. I am not a Linux person so I suggest you post in our Linux area for assistance on that:

Linux Support

I will say that this machine would be put to much, much better use if it ran Windows.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

You know, I think you are right about Windows, but I hate the price tag 

I may dual-boot to test linux, but I will probably use windows.

Which do you recommend? (8.1 or 7)

Also, why use the wifi card you selected instead of the one I originally chose?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

The WiFi card I chose will have full external antennas with power and data traveled through the PCI bus.

I personally always like using the newest Windows OS, and I have both a Mix of Windows 8 and Windows 7 on my machines.

This is totally up to your call whether to use Windows 8 or Windows 7, either will do just fine.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

Alright, I will probably use windows 7, but I have other questions:

1) What is the best static pressure optimized fan to use on the radiator that comes in black (no noctuas sorry, I suppose I'm vein)

2) I made a LGA2011 version of the build, and The microcenter near my house has an equally good deal on the CPU: Intel Core i7-4820K, EVGA GeForce GTX 770, BitFenix Prodigy M Midnight - Midnight LGA 2011 - jengelhart's Saved Part List - PCPartPicker

Which Should I use?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

1) Why are you not a fan of Noctua? They make some of the best fans on the market.

2) Stick with the 1150. 2011 is for servers and workstations.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

I actually do like noctua, but I managed to get every other part red and black, and the brown/light brown would stick-out like a sore thumb.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

Sorry for the double post, but do you have any recommendations on static pressure fans. Also, I have a monitor that is 1080p, but uses VGA. Other than no audio, will this be an issue? I think other than these two things the build is basically done.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

If you want to stick with the color theme then these are the next best fans:

Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition CO-9050002-WW 120mm Twin Pack High Airflow Case Fan - Newegg.com

They are static pressured fans and will last you quite a long time.

A GTX 770 doesn't even have a VGA output. Honestly if you have a monitor that uses VGA I would recommend upgrading that as well.

IMO I would actually drop the GPU to a GTX 760 and spend the saved money on a new monitor.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

1) the AIO uses 140mm fans so, SP120s will not work, any other recs?

2) I will also be using a giant HDTV so, I will keep the 770, I also have a DVI to VGA converter from a previous GPU


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

They make 140mm's too :grin:

Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition CO-9050009-WW Case Fan - Newegg.com

HDTV's are not the best for PC gaming since the refresh rate isn't that high compared to other monitors but that is up to you.

I still don't like VGA even if you use a converter.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

Granted that I magically found a sufficient monitor, I have another question (sorry)

There is a PNY 770 for $10 more at microcenter, and it is the 4gb model vs 2gb. Whether I need the extra vRAM or not, that seems like a steal. Should I get the PNY card?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

PNY makes pretty good stuff IMO, so I would take the deal.

Unless you plan on upgrading the computer in two yours, the 4GB of RAM on the GPU will help out a lot.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

Should I get 2x4gb sticks of RAM, and upgrade later

OR

Realize that 8gb will always be enough, and get 4x2gb modules?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

8GB is more than enough for gaming.

Use 2 x 4GB sticks. Not 4 x 2GB sticks.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

If I wanted to SLI two gtx 760s (one now, one later), should I get the 4gb or 2gb models?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

SLI is pointless really. The performance of one GTX 760 will do just the same as a SLI 760. Don't waste the time or money for that matter.

The RAM should be G.Skill or Corsair branded memory rated at 1600Mhz speeds and in a configuration of 2 x 4GB.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

Seriously? Regardless of your thoughts on the value of SLI/Crossfire, you don't answer the question. And by the way, op is asking about graphics card VRAM.

jenglehart: Depends on the number of monitors and resolution used. Gaming at resolutions of 1920 x 1080 or so on a single monitor, I doubt you would see any difference. 
Gaming across two or three monitors is a different story. Two 760s in SLI will definitely give you a lot more horsepower, but I'm still not sure of what, if any, difference you would see between a pair of 2 or 4 gb cards. For that matter, I'm not certain a 760 even has the juice to manipulate 4GB worth of textures.

In any case, the cost difference per card is what? Only about $20-30?


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

Chief, you have given me countless, very helpful pieces of advices, but in this case, I honestly think you are wrong. I can link several articles from benchmarking-focused websites that rate SLI 760s as more powerful than a 780ti (and cheaper). Given my case of choice, the small form factor 760s would prevent me from having to take out the 5.25" bay. More-so, I am willing to deal with driver isssues, which have been mostly been worked-out since SLIs infancy.

Example article:
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1172

The question was really about 4gb vram vs 2gb vram (sorry for not being specific) :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

You're money, you may do as you please. You won't be able to use the maximum performance of a SLI GTX 760.

A 4GB card is always better then the 2GB, but I would choose the 4GB.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

One better GPU is almost always the better option for improving graphics. 
Two GPU's cost more, require/consume more power, render a small performance gain in the games/apps that can even utilize two GPU'a.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Prodigy M build Advice*

I have to agree with Chief here. SLI is fine if you want bragging rights, but a total waste of time effort and money otherwise (speaking from experience).


----------

